
Use Keybase PGP keys to sign Git commits - overthelake
https://github.com/bsflw/harbour
======
phildenhoff
Hi all! Creator here. I saw lots of blog posts online about signing Git
commits using Keybase, but they all require you to export your keys into gpg.

Since Keybase's command line tool allows you to sign and verify messages out-
of-the-box, I built harbour to proxy messages between Git and Keybase. Now you
can sign commits without exporting your keys!

